# brand CDs and DVDs proven to have less coasters



## Sdot

Is there a specific brand of disks that have been proven to produce less coasters?

Just want to know what is the best of the best when it comes to blank disks.


----------



## PohTayToez

In my experience it's more about the burner than the CD.  I use the cheapest CDs I can find and generally don't have a problem.  I easily burn 3-5 CDs/DVDs a day.


----------



## Sdot

ah okay, well what brand of burners have you found to be the best?


----------



## NyxCharon

I've always used memorex cd/dvds and i've never had a bad disc.


----------



## DCIScouts

I've had similar experiences with burning.  What I find for me that creates more "coasters" is trying to burn the discs at a high speed.  Usually I keep it to half the speed of the drive or the disc, whichever is lower and that tends to work pretty well for me...


----------



## tremmor

I agree. That experience has been when mostly the files will require full burn and files are very small. when i say full burn i meant thousands of small files on say a dvd or dual layer. maybe txt file or documents.


----------



## Sdot

Imma start burnin stuff on the slowest and afking to really minimize my coasters. So one Last question, I've seen most burners are 20 dollars, is that fine or should I dump a little more money into one? I was thinking of grabbing an LG kne


----------



## tremmor

Many have said they use LG and said it works fine and like it. Just make sure it burns dual layers also. thats a good price though. $20.00.


----------



## Wolfeymole

I use JVC DVD+R and JVC CDR when burning anything and never had a problem yet.

When burning never use DVDRW or CDRW in my opinion.


----------



## wolfeking

memorex DVDRW has yet to give me any trouble running from laptops built in burners.


----------



## DCIScouts

Sdot said:


> Imma start burnin stuff on the slowest and afking to really minimize my coasters. So one Last question, I've seen most burners are 20 dollars, is that fine or should I dump a little more money into one? I was thinking of grabbing an LG kne



If you're just looking at a DVD (make sure it's dual-layer) burner, than most brands will be fine and you shouldn't have to go over $25 for it...  The technology is becoming so commonplace, and even to a certain degree outdated with Blu-Ray now, that it's going to be that cheap and still be reliable.  Now, if you are looking at Blu-Ray burners, then there are definitely some quality differences still...


----------



## Sdot

DCIScouts said:


> If you're just looking at a DVD (make sure it's dual-layer) burner, than most brands will be fine and you shouldn't have to go over $25 for it...  The technology is becoming so commonplace, and even to a certain degree outdated with Blu-Ray now, that it's going to be that cheap and still be reliable.  Now, if you are looking at Blu-Ray burners, then there are definitely some quality differences still...



I have a ps3 so i guess that covers thew whole blu-ray watching thing. Other than that im not sure what i would use a blu-ray drive for. what do most people do with them?


----------



## Dngrsone

I have seen brand-interaction problems before, but that was long ago.

Your best bet is to keep track of what brands don't work with your burner and don't buy that brand.

I use the slowest burn speed available; in the case of my current laptop, 10x for CD-R.  The slower you burn, the wider the recorded track, and the more accurately your readers will see the data.


----------



## DCIScouts

Sdot said:


> I have a ps3 so i guess that covers thew whole blu-ray watching thing. Other than that im not sure what i would use a blu-ray drive for. what do most people do with them?



Well, you can get Blu-Ray burners now, but they are expensive and those are just for people that used to archive stuff on multiple DVDs, now it can be done on one Blu-Ray disc.


----------

